

Ask: Is there an alternative UI for HN for mobile - markokocic

When reading HN on mobile phone I find it pretty annoying that up/downvote buttons are so close that I regularly do the wrong action.<p>What's even worse, I can't change vote after that, like on Reddit.<p>Is there an alternative "mobile friendly" version with this problem fixed?<p>What do you guys use to read HN on mobiles (Android or web based)?
======
Kenan
<http://ihackernews.com/>

------
nico_h
To read i use Http://www.icombinator.net which does not have vote support, but
it adds a "read later" button to each submission on the front page.

